# NCEES #113, 519 Power Electronic Questions



## helphere (Mar 22, 2018)

I would appreciate it if somebody could help me with these two problems from the NCEES practice exam. 

Thanks.

View attachment PE Problems.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2018)

helphere said:


> I would appreciate it if somebody could help me with these two problems from the NCEES practice exam.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 10956


The forum search feature is your friend. :thumbs:

NCEES #519

NCEES #113


----------



## rg1 (Mar 23, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> The forum search feature is your friend. :thumbs:
> 
> NCEES #519
> 
> NCEES #113


You always have simpler way to accomplish the task. I appreciate it. Is this the difference of ready made and tailor made!!! I always try to reinvent the wheel!!!!


----------



## ARS (Mar 26, 2018)

helphere said:


> I would appreciate it if somebody could help me with these two problems from the NCEES practice exam.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 10956








helphere said:


> I would appreciate it if somebody could help me with these two problems from the NCEES practice exam.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 10956






helphere said:


> I would appreciate it if somebody could help me with these two problems from the NCEES practice exam.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 10956


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 1, 2018)

I feel your pain. I just took the NCEES practice exam today. Passed it okay, but got tripped up on both of these. Thanks for the bump so I can check out the linked threads.


----------



## EngrinSF (Apr 1, 2018)

What if the question stated two fuses were blown out on this problem? What would be the resulting waveform then? I am just curious.


----------



## ahaq (Jun 7, 2021)

What happened to the links?


----------



## akyip (Jun 8, 2021)

ahaq said:


> What happened to the links?


I think the links got broken when EngineerBoards updated their website. I think this update happened about a month or 2 months ago.

Attached are my notes and work for these two problems, as a friendly FYI.


----------



## ahaq (Jun 8, 2021)

akyip said:


> I think the links got broken when EngineerBoards updated their website. I think this update happened about a month or 2 months ago.
> 
> Attached are my notes and work for these two problems, as a friendly FYI.


Awesome; thanks.


----------

